# How can we make the XDA forums better?



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------



## svetius (Mar 16, 2021)

I figured since we turned this forum into a Questions forum with up and down voting for each answer, I'd ask:
*How can we make the XDA forums better?*​
No answer is too outlandish...be creative. We're listening!

Maybe you think we have too many ads, or maybe you think search totally sucks. Perhaps you want more theme options, or you want more ways to learn development. Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.

Source: an old user who used to participate more.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Do something to get rid of the elitism that permeates so many forums here at XDA. This drives away new users who would otherwise want to participate in the community. It also drives away old users who used to participate more.
> 
> Source: an old user who used to participate more.

Click to collapse



"Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
Censorship kills sites.
Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.


----------



## juned.khatri31 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

juned.khatri31 said:


> Couldn't search by device in XDA forums since this new design update . In old UI device I could search device from the search icon in top right.

Click to collapse



i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> i can search for a device in the top right search bar with no issues..

Click to collapse



Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.  
It's convoluted, at best.


----------



## Faschoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app. I found the app perfect! I cant get used too the newer app even after using it for quite some time now. It feels... i dont know. Right now i am using firefox for accessing xda.


----------



## DSA (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Can't easily find the Galaxy S4+ or S4+ in fact I didn't find either.
> It's convoluted, at best.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too

all the s4 forums:









						Samsung Galaxy S 4 i9500, i9505, i9505G, i9506
					

The Galaxy S 4 is Samsung's flagship device for 2013. The S 4 ups the ante of its predecessor thanks to a 5" 1080p Super AMOLED display (PenTile 441 ppi),  a pseudo octa-core Samsung Exynos 5410 or quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 (depending on region), 2 gigs of RAM, up to 64 gigs of storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

DSA said:


> Ive never heard of the s4plus, i used to own and develop for the s4 too
> 
> all the s4 forums:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the active variant of the S4 made exclusively for AT&T.  Hence little support.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> "Elites"? Buzz words are useless; specific details/incidents/threads please.
> Anytime everyone agrees, something is usually very wrong.
> Censorship kills sites.
> Losing "elite" keystone members kills sites.
> Censorship kills sites... an occasional flamewar is desirable.  Real life is much worse; dumbing down a site kills it every time.

Click to collapse



Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> Here you go. I just quoted an elitist response. The OP asked for "Whatever your idea is, we want to hear it!" and when I offered an idea, this response called it "useless".

Click to collapse



You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity. 
No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Mar 16, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You generalized.  An invalid argument because of your statement's ubiquity.
> No example, no details,  then attack me for pointing out your flawed reasoning. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.

And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse



You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.


----------



## svetius (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaxidian said:


> I simply offered an opinion in response to the OP asking for opinions. I'm sorry my opinion has offended you so much. I stand by it. Elitist behaviors where people attack another just because they think their opinion is inferior is the exact kind of thing I was referring to. And you are demonstrating it admirably.
> 
> And by the way, I never once argued anything. You are the one doing the arguing. And you're welcome to continue. I'm done with you.

Click to collapse





blackhawk said:


> You offered no tangible problems or solutions just a buzzword for something you alleged to exist here.  No evidence to back you your claim or specifically what the "elitists" do to destroy the site.
> That offends me.  Vagueness is a common troll and political tactic.

Click to collapse



Guys, please stay on topic


----------



## indestructible master (Mar 17, 2021)

I would like, to have some sections, where people can learn modding, learn how to do proggraming for type of stuff we do here on xda.
usualy, someone post some amaizing tool, but it would be even more amaizing if there is separate section for developers who want to learn, deep inside of android system, how to mod it, code some useful software for it, etc
in these times, where all manufacturers are locking bootloaders, or completely ditching bootloader, so it can be unclocked, it encourages lack of experimentation android was before, because people have locked phones and xda forums isn't popular as it once was, there are no more amaizing things, and even if you want to try to make amaizing thing, you can't because there are no resources to learn android. manufacturers, make everything more locked, android is becoming iOS for some reason.

so basically, i would like to have section, like on stackoverflow, but to be focused on android modding, and questions people ask, how they can learn it. (as stackexchange android enthusiasts suck, and it's just that, enthusiasts, but not developers, programmers who want to learn and ask qusetions)

that would make this community useful, for developers.

usual questions, like Q&A is okay, but just want separate section, where real professional people look. (just look, at Q&A, full of regular people who have no clue, and not even read guide, all those questions can be solved with existing guides on XDA, and even if can't, then phone is hard bricked, or question is just trash, and that me, and i believe many others, programmers, professionals, drive back from it, we need quality questions where programmers can look for to help fellow programmer.

and, with this, upwote and downwote, it would be a good idea, as, in those special programming threads, programmers would be able to see most useful answer.

with all people bashing here, this became some low quality, chat forum, i wish we can make it more quality focused, but still noob frinendly, so it have sections for noobs (existing Q&A), and expert section

And what @Jaxidian complained, this would be solution, as sometimes experienced people don't have patience for noob question (they just say "why you don't search first before posting"), those people who answer that way, just wish they could answer and help someone more experienced struggling and not answer same questions from noobs that don't research before posting. (if someone is noob, he becomes even bigger noob if he ask for something that has been asked milion times on same platform)



my 50 cents


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2021)

A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
Help dissuade spammers as well.
Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



Or limit the forums new members can post to just Q and A subforums.


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Mar 18, 2021)

My observation is that in the Q&A forum regularly - almost daily - the same problem (e.g. data recovery for bricked device, rooting device, bypass FRP lock) is presented by different users and asked for a solution proposal: in my eyes a nonsense.
My recommendation: The Q&A forum should have sub-forums for this.

Also, I do not understand why 2 Q&A forums exist, namely Q&A and Q&A->H&T. Users do not distinguish between them.


----------



## Sarticle (Mar 18, 2021)

Please bring back the XDA Labs app.


----------



## svetius (Mar 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> A 2-7 day waiting period to post for new members would discourage one thread wonders looking for a quick fix here rather than simple doing a Google search(s).
> Help dissuade spammers as well.
> Those with a sincere interest would suck up the wait...

Click to collapse



I think that's an interesting idea, but nothing will make a new user more upset than a waiting period. In 2021, people expect instant access and quick gratification. If we were the only phones community, I would agree with you, but if I was a newb and registered then had a waiting period, I'd say "screw it, my problem is important. i'm going to reddit/AndroidCentral/somewhere else"



Sarticle said:


> Please bring back the XDA Labs app.

Click to collapse



That's not going to happen unless a team of developers steps forth to fully take over its development.


----------

